# A S Electrobike, has anyone any experience of them???



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience of these?

http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/electrobike-mk2-mk3-p-41.html

If so what are your views and opinions. I am thinking of getting a couple of the Mk3's and thought I would trawl the depths of MHF to see if anyone has already been down that route.

I appreciate that you get what you pay for and these are certainly at the lower end of the market but they look pretty reasonable bits of kit UNLESS of course anyone knows differently !!

No substitute for personal experience.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
we looked at these at one of the shows and were quite impressed but then decided to be cheapskates and just bought the non-electric folding bikes from the same company. No complaints about the company or the build quality of their bikes. Just wish we had shelled out the extra for the electric version - my little legs are not quite up to pedalling up hills these days.

Chris


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you do a Search you'll find loads of comments on AS Mr Plodd- almost all favourable I think

Picking our Mk 3's up tomorrow  

eg http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-107700-0.html

& look under Company Reports


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Got one, very good!

8)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent piece of kit, very helpful company - Peter bends over backward to help and his service is impeccable.

The bikes are great, my wife started on the small wheel Mk2 and beat the socks of me, she has now gone to the larger wheel more powerful version (Electrobike Plus) as we want to go onto rougher terrain than the small wheels like.

You will be impressed by the machine - there is usually a chance to try one out at virtually every motorhome show. Drop them an e-mail and check, but they are away until 14th June according to their web site

their e-mail address is; [email protected]

their website is;

http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/electrobike-plus-p-44.html?osCsid=03fc55b6ec3d7dd041cb2be4d79f26d5

there are many very positive reports on here, the only negative one that anyone posted as far as I am aware was a problem with removing the rear wheel to change tyres, but as far as I know that has now been solved (info from Peter at the Exeter Show in January this year).

Hope that helps you make a decision,

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, as Penquin says they are great bikes and well worth the investment! I am looking forward to lots of use for ours once we retire shortly.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a complaint! :evil: :evil: 

Mrs Zeb is considerably lighter than me so she can go a lot faster than me. :evil: :evil: 

A basic design fault . . . but not with the bikes!!   :lol: :lol: 

We are delighted with them, especially on a day like today when it's very windy. Just slimed the tyres so we went out for a ride to spread it around.

Dave


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent piece of kit, even better service, love mine.
On mine, small wheel model, you have take care not fold them too tight as the front wheel spindle can press against the rear spindle power cable, this has been altered on the new model as the power cable enters on the opposite side of the bike, recommended .

Regards PKC.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

We echo everyone else's comments. Love our bikes!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A huge thank you to all who have taken the trouble to respond !! 

It would appear that everyone is of the same opinion in that they are a decent bit of kit. 

I did view the reviews on their website and as has been said they all appear to be very positive, all apart from one chap who complained he only got 40 miles out of a charge when not pedalling !!!

I emailed A & S this morning and got a response (even though they are on holiday until tomorrow!! (unless someone inputted the wrong date on the website which is allways a possibility.) They have them is stock so best I stop faffing about before he sells them all as a result of all the positive commenst on here !!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mr Plodd

It's not only the bikes that are good.

You would look an awfully long way to find better customer support and after sales service than that offered by Peter. Nothing is too much trouble for him.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Mr Plodd
> 
> It's not only the bikes that are good.
> 
> ...


Only too happy to second that and all of the other views regarding Peter and his crew.
While you are at it; have a look at his puppets, they will bring a smile on any bleak day.
Gerry


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Love my Mk 3.
They sell like hot cakes at the shows and demand often outstrips supply.
Very good aftersales from Peter and his daughter.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am beginning to regret the fact that I am so far away from A & S and will have to deal via phone rather than meeting in person.  

It is refreshing to learn that there is someone out there who still thinks quality customer service is important !!! It has to be good for so many of you to sing his praises as loud as you have. He is certainly going to get my custom now !!!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I am beginning to regret the fact that I am so far away from A & S and will have to deal via phone rather than meeting in person.
> 
> It is refreshing to learn that there is someone out there who still thinks quality customer service is important !!! It has to be good for so many of you to sing his praises as loud as you have. He is certainly going to get my custom now !!!!


we arranged to collect ours last year after the Global rally, it may be possible to collect when going out & about!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Peter always says that his best customers are Motorhomers & Canal Boat Owners! No mention of Tuggers btw :lol: 

We have had our Mk 2 bikes for a few years now and have nothing but high praise. 
Any issue we have had, Peter has willingly dealt with. 

Funny that these nearly always co incide with us visiting a Motorhome Show 8O 

We also have had an issue with removal of one of the rear wheels, for tyre changing. 
Thankfully it doesn't happen very often. 
Problem being the tight fit of the slot in the frame, on the chain side of the wheel. 

It's on Mrs D's bike, so that's alright :lol:


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Like you, hoping to get an AS bike*

Hi Mr Plodd,

We spoke with A&S yesterday and they will be at the Belvoir show this weekend. They told us they had 30 available. We'll be checking them out on Saturday.

I hope you get what you're looking for.

Let me know how you get on


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Like you, hoping to get an AS bike*



meavy said:


> Hi Mr Plodd,
> 
> We spoke with A&S yesterday and they will be at the Belvoir show this weekend. They told us they had 30 available. We'll be checking them out on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Get in early if you want one - they sell out very quickly.
And remember you can take one for a test drive around the showground


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

At this rate, maybe we should be organizing an AS Rally, in the future.  

And no I don't mean Auto Sleeper :lol: 

The Rally at Hamble is situated on a school playing field with an race track on it. Maybe we can have cycle races :idea: all at 15 mph :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Picked ours up yesterday


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

**** said:


> At this rate, maybe we should be organizing an AS Rally, in the future.
> 
> And no I don't mean Auto Sleeper :lol:
> 
> The Rally at Hamble is situated on a school playing field with an race track on it. Maybe we can have cycle races :idea: all at 15 mph :lol:


first one round avoiding the rabbit burrows wins 8)

:lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

bognormike said:


> first one round avoiding the rabbit burrows wins 8)
> 
> :lol:


Yes & a good test of who's anti puncture slime really works :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Following all the plaudits about AS I have to say I am a bit disappointed !!

I telephoned them first thing this morning saying I wanted to buy TWO bikes, got an answerphone so I left a message asking for someone ring me back. I also sent an email as backup at about 11:00

Got an email reply timed at 12:23 
_"have printed your e-mail off so can be replied to on Monday, as every one is away at a show until then thanks" _ 

I am looking at spending about thirteen hundred quid on 2 bikes!

Is it me?? or does anyone else think thats "less than ideal" ?? Show or no show I would be leaping down the phone to secure a (double) sale wouldnt you :roll: ??.

What would you do?? wait 'till Monday or shop elsewhere :? ??

I would welcome others opinions just in case I am "looking through the wrong end of the telescope"


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Without a doubt I would wait! :wink: 

Peter works very hard with his small family team. As another of his customers I do not think you will be disappointed. 

Patience is a virtue.... 8) 

Keith


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I would welcome others opinions just in case I am "looking through the wrong end of the telescope"


If you want a straight answer Mr Plodd, I think you are being unreasonable.

Peter is a one man band, and at least you did get a response while he was away at a show, so you were not left wondering as so often happens.

The email was almost certainly printed off and replied to by someone who couldn't answer your question (his wife maybe?) - especially since the bikes sell like hot cakes and the person may not know the stock levels. (And after the recent accolades on here they will be even more in demand, as you yourself can testify! :wink: )

What would I do?

I would phone again and/or send an email offering a hefty deposit on two bikes if they can be reserved for you from current stock. And I would thank them profusely for responding so quickly when most of the family are at a show. And I would ask if it's possible to ring Peter on his mobile to reserve a couple . . . . . etc..

If you don't wait I think you will wish you had. :roll:

Dave 

P.S. No offence, but you did ask! :wink:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

It's probably also worth noting that you could spend a lot more than thirteen hundred quid  on 2 bikes elsewhere.

And you may still not get the customer support that Peter *will *give you.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Is it me??


Yes :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responses and reassurance !!

I did wonder if it was me, thats why I asked the question and I am not THAT surprised at the responses recd.

I did reply asking them to reserve two for me, didnt think about offering a deposit though DOH.

Another email to be sent.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just got home and the first thing on my to do list was order 2 bikes.
Thanks for saving me the trouble.

I too have worked for the last 25 years as basically a one nman band. It is dificult at times to juggle deliveries, colections, arrange for exhibitions etc
Each and every customer is valued and gets the same service.
After all they have paid my mortgage and for my holidays..

I will wait until after the Belvoir show and contact AS .
A couple of days wait will not do any harm. Its going to rain anyway. :lol: 



Dave p


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

bognormike said:


> Got one, very good!
> 
> 8)


Better than good, superb!

Flyingpig


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

*A S electric bikes*

Hi, the A S electric bikes are a lot of fun, but they are too heavy to put on a cycle rack and as we don't have a garage, we are having to lug them in and out at every stop. Their weight has been a huge disappointment as they are expensive for us pensioners. Would consider selling if anyone interested.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Do you try & load them onto your rack, with the batteries still on the bikes? 
They are 21 kgs with battery & 17 kgs without. What bike rack do you have and what is the maximum load it can carry?


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Well pleased with A&S electric bikes*

Hi, I bought mine at the Grantham show on Saturday. I needed persuading as I hadn't used a bike for 30 years, but took to this one so easily.

Yes, it is heavier than you'd ideally like and I need help at the moment to manage it. But the feeling of liberation you get is priceless. At the moment, I'm not too fit but with this bike I can build up my stamina at my own pace. Keep up with my husband and have a lot of fun in the meantime.

I'm sure we will get excellent support from Peter and his team. i don't regret my purchase at all. On the contrary.

Susan


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Their weight has been a huge disappointment as they are expensive for us


 8O Were you not aware of the weight before you bought them?

Did you seek out the chance to try them out, to try and lift them, to guage whether you could physically cope?

You're right- they're expensive ....but all the more reason for a prospective purchaser to do their "homework"....don't you think/

Just a thought :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: A S electric bikes*



delfy said:


> Hi, the A S electric bikes are a lot of fun, but they are too heavy to put on a cycle rack and as we don't have a garage, we are having to lug them in and out at every stop. Their weight has been a huge disappointment as they are expensive for us pensioners. Would consider selling if anyone interested.


The AS bikes are below the allowable weight limit for most bike racks. They are about 21kg each and most bike racks are rated at 50 to 60kg maximum.
We always take the battery off before stowing the bikes on a rack, which makes them even lighter.
Gerry


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

The down-side of the bikes is indeed the weight, and therefore without using the battery they are quite hard work. They are heavy to lift onto the bike rack although we reduce the weight as much as possible by taking off the battery, saddle and bags. However, all electric bikes are heavy due to the motor and battery - there may be slightly lighter ones but certainly not at AS prices.

I use mine most days to commute to work and wouldn't be without it. I feel safer on it than I do my mountain bike and especially appreciate being able to make a clean quick start from junctions without the "wobble" I usually manage on a pedal cycle.

Mrs D


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

**** said:


> I use mine most days to commute to work and wouldn't be without it. I feel safer on it than I do my mountain bike and especially appreciate being able to make a clean quick start from junctions without the "wobble" I usually manage on a pedal cycle.
> 
> Mrs D


When you say that you can start without the "wobble" do you mean that you can start off just on the throttle? A lot of electric bikes need an assisted pedal start. Would be good for my wife if this is possible as knee problems preclude her pushing on pedals.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes, you can ride the bike just on the throttle (but the battery wouldn't last too long I guess if you went any distance without pedalling) or you can switch to pedal assist. "Pushing off" from traffic lights, junctions, etc. becomes easy.

Mrs D


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh you can use just the throttle for quite some time without pedalling....I manage to look like I'm pedalling but I'm not exerting at all and I probably get close to 20 miles on a charge.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Totally in love with my A S bike*



**** said:


> Yes, you can ride the bike just on the throttle (but the battery wouldn't last too long I guess if you went any distance without pedalling) or you can switch to pedal assist. "Pushing off" from traffic lights, junctions, etc. becomes easy.
> 
> Mrs D


We bought my bike at the Grantham show and used it recently in the Mosel Valley. It was wonderful. OK, it's a bit of a hassle to get it out of the garage, but it's totally worth it. I felt I could keep up with my OH, and we explored far further than I would have thought possible.

The only thing is that if you're not careful, you can launch yourself inadvertently into traffic if you forget to cancel the throttle button. I found that I eventually paid attention a lot more at crossings, and switched this button off unti ready to move.

I would not be without my AS bike now.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi

AS Bikes will be at the Autumn Fair at Newark at the 2nd-5th September,come along to the rally there and try the bikes there,we have 2 of the bigger wheeled bikes.great value.
scottie


----------

